

Penalty shootout first, then the game. - queryly

Do you think this would make soccer game more exciting?<p>Having the penalty shootout first, then 90 minutes game. The result from game overwrites the penalty shootout, but if scores are the same, then penalty shootout becomes final.<p>You wouldn&#x27;t see defensive play anymore.
======
maxdemarzi
>>You wouldn't see defensive play anymore.

Unless you won the shootout... in which case you'd play 100% defensive for the
whole 90 minutes.

~~~
queryly
You got a point. We will see one team on full attack which is not always the
case when both team are cautious. but thinking about it now, it is not
necessary interesting football that way.

